# Head Unit - Service Manager.



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

I just found a cool tool to manage the service log on your bmw.

You just need to have EDIABAS correctly installed on your computer and follow a few steps on the following page to set it up:

http://bmwtools.info/forum/topic/4666-bmw-f-series-hu-servicemanager-by-bmwtoolsinfo/

This is how it looks.



















The next time you service your bmw you can inject that service in your car's log.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

those drop down menus will be available after coonect to HU? coz i have them empty when program started..


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Curamrda said:


> those drop down menus will be available after coonect to HU? coz i have them empty when program started..


Yes!

After you connect, you just insert the number of services you want to do and it unlocks that number of lines.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

supeeer ! I have to try it  

another question. If i reset oil via KOMBI button, it will update info in key, right, but how to update all cbs info in key - like microfilter replace?


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

This program has been a while on the net though....


----------



## sixelaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Is it in english?

***931;***964;***955;***952;***951;***954;***949; ***945;***960; ***964;***959; LG-D855 ***956;***959;***965; ***967;***961;***951;***963;***953;***956;***959;***960;***959;***953;***957;***964;***945;***962; Tapatalk


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

yes it is


----------



## bartvr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this error message?


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello...

I got this program working , i could make a connection to the car it could see the NBT so far so good... I bought this car 3 months ago at an indepandent dealer and it had only 23000KM so it had never gotten a service from an official dealer before and the service menu on my Idrive was not vissible . I even chected wit E-Sys at the CAFD file and there the service history is activ. Cold the BMW importer in my country and asked them why i could not see the service history in my car and they sad there was nothing on there servers that my car had been service by an official deal . So they said after the first service done by an official BMW dealer( have to do it before 30.000KM ) the service menu will become vissible in the IDrive menu. So i thougt i will ad the first service (that the independant dealer did) in my car with the this service manneger and everything seemd to have worked di not get any errors but i still cant see the service menu in the IDrive.. only what was there before like when i have to change oil , brakes ...

Dont think this program works.

Thanks


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

Twointje said:


> Hello...
> 
> I got this program working , i could make a connection to the car it could see the NBT so far so good... I bought this car 3 months ago at an indepandent dealer and it had only 23000KM so it had never gotten a service from an official dealer before and the service menu on my Idrive was not vissible . I even chected wit E-Sys at the CAFD file and there the service history is activ. Cold the BMW importer in my country and asked them why i could not see the service history in my car and they sad there was nothing on there servers that my car had been service by an official deal . So they said after the first service done by an official BMW dealer( have to do it before 30.000KM ) the service menu will become vissible in the IDrive menu. So i thougt i will ad the first service (that the independant dealer did) in my car with the this service manneger and everything seemd to have worked di not get any errors but i still cant see the service menu in the IDrive.. only what was there before like when i have to change oil , brakes ...
> 
> ...


Got it working , works great ..


----------



## PatrickTr (Aug 20, 2017)

@Twointje 

Can you write a step-by-step, cause i can't get it working either. Cant even connect to my NBT, do i eed to place the program files in some specific directory?

Thanks!


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

PatrickTr said:


> @Twointje
> 
> Can you write a step-by-step, cause i can't get it working either. Cant even connect to my NBT, do i eed to place the program files in some specific directory?
> 
> Thanks!


personal message send.


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Twointje said:


> personal message send.


Hello Twointje,

could you send me the instructions, too ?

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

sebi04.04 said:


> Hello Twointje,
> 
> could you send me the instructions, too ?
> 
> Thanks!:thumbup:


Hello just follow the instructions like it say on thgis page : 
http://bmwtools.info/forum/topic/4666-bmw-f-series-hu-servicemanager-by-bmwtoolsinfo/

Greetings


----------



## Borat (Nov 4, 2017)

*Hu manger*

Can someone please post some instructions. I have followed the russian instruction but the software doesn't connect to my car. I know the cable is good, i have done the recoding and worked perfect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Borat (Nov 4, 2017)

Does it have to be NBT. Mine is not NBT.


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

No it works wit CIC and NBT


----------



## Borat (Nov 4, 2017)

I have followed those instructions but still doesn't work. Pehaps the EDIABAS is not installed correctly. What version of EDIABAS are you using please. Thanks


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

I have another kind of problem.
The service date is written to the car in the format MM/DD/YYYY instead of DD/MM/YYYY.
I am using a laptop with windows 10 and the date format is DD/MMM/YY (if it is relevant in this case).
Is there a way to modify this?


----------



## PatrickTr (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes. Edit the date in this string manually 2;11;2017









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

I already tried this but it has no effect.


----------



## PatrickTr (Aug 20, 2017)

Works for me. Edit and hit write immediately.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, thank you!
I will try tomorrow again.


----------



## Borat (Nov 4, 2017)

Can someone please help me make this work. What version of EDIABAS do i need and maybe a link where i can downloaded ad it. I'd help anyone so please if anyone can help i'd be greatful!


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

In my CHAMP2 (CIC - 2013) i'm dont have electronic service history activated, my question is, only need coding the 3000 - SERVICE_HISTORY for appear?
Thanks


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

You have to activate it by coding; after that the service indicator tool wil work.
Greatings


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

One question: i'm have selected "onTop" but the order was reversed. The last service should not be at top and not at the end?


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

Did you give all these service entries yourself?? The service tool puts the enties after one and other ,it does not look at the date.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, I wrote them all manually because I didn't have the SERVICE_HISTORY active. I had to code and then write the services.
So does it always add down instead of the start?

What is the "onTop" function?


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes it always ads down , so if you wont them added up you have to think to put the last one first.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, it's the alternative. The problem is when do a new service, we have to delete everything and write again all history to be in the correct order.


----------



## Biland (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, is there an english or gernman version of the installation istruction? 
What should I install to get the HU-Service_Manger running on a Win 10 or Win 7 VM? 
It would be really great if somebody can support me a litte bit.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Only Russian version is available, but google translate translates pictures from camera very well.


----------



## Biland (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey I have an additional question. in a Win 7 VM I installed Standardtools 2.12 and configure the ediabas.ini to enet. 
After starting the HU_service manager I get the error "SYS-0002: ECU OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND" 
Can you tell me what could be the reason for this error message?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Your Standard Tools are missing *.prg and *.grp files for your headunit in ECU folder required for the application. You can get them from Rheingold, ISTA/P, or the app zip file.


----------



## Biland (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for Feedback. Can I also Use Rheingold ISTA-D? Or is it not possible with this Version?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You'll need ECU folder from Rheingold ISTA-D


----------



## Biland (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot. a few minutes ago I had copy the ECU folder comming with Rheingold ISTA/D and overwrite the ECU folder comming with standarttools. It works!


----------



## Borat (Nov 4, 2017)

Do i have to code for the service history to appear please? Can anyone tell me where to code. I have coded lots of things but where do i need to code to be able to upload service history? Thank you


----------



## Borat (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi, How do i activate it please. Mine is not NBT. thanks in advance


----------

